# Poulet à la Normande with Margaux



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

Good Morning,

HOW DO YOU CHICKEN AND FRUIT COMBINE ?

Here is my take on the subject ... 

There are over 100 varieties of apples grown in Normandy, France ... Furthermore, the fruit is used to produce Cider and Calvados ( Apple Brandy ) and appears in uncountable regional recipes ... 

When a dish is cooked la Normande, it denotes Butter or Cream and one or more of the following ingredients: apples, apple cider and / or Calvados. 

This dish is also prepared with pork tenderlion. 

POULET À LA NORMANDE WITH MARGAUX ... 

1 pound of chicken breast, cut into 1 inch thick slices 
5 tblps. butter 
4 Medium Golden Delicious Apples: peeled, cored and sliced 1/3 inch thick 
1 tsp. sugar
2 large shallots
1 tblsp. fresh chopped thyme and a pinch of dried thyme
1/4 cup Calvados Brandy or other Apple Brandy
1 cup of heavy cream 
1/4 cup Apple Cider 

1. Place the chicken breasts between plastic wrap and using a mallet, pound the breasts into 1/4 inch thickness. Cover tightly and refrigerate for 2 hours.

2. Melt 2 tblps of butter in a heavy large skillet over medium high heat and add the apples and sugar to skillet and sauté until golden brown about 6 minutes ... set aside and cover to keep warm.

3. melt 2 tblsps butter in another heavy large skillet over high heat, and seaon the chicken slices with  salt and pepper. Add the chicken to skillet and sauté until just cooked through about 2 mins. per side. Transfer to plate and keep warm.

4. Melt 1 tblsp of butter in same skillet over medium heat and add shallots, thyme and sauté 2 mins. Add the Brandy and boil until reduced to a glaze, scraping up the brown bits ... Stir in cream and Cider ... Simmer until sauce mixture thickens, about 3 mins.  

5. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper.  
Reheat apples for a minute or 2 if necessary.  Place the chicken on plates, and drizzle the sauce over ... Garnish with pieces of sautéed apple slices ... 

*** Serve with a French Bordeaux ( they are under $15.00 in USA ) or Beaujolais. 

Kindest. Margi.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 11, 2012)

What is Margaux? I didn't see it in the ingredient list.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 11, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> What is Margaux? I didn't see it in the ingredient list.



Heh.  It's Margi's name!   

Lovely name and lovely recipe, BTW.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2012)

How sweet does this end up, Margi?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2012)

That looks wonderful. I presume when you write "Apple Cider", that you mean an alcoholic cider?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 12, 2012)

Gourmet Greg and Dawgluver,

Yes, Margaux is my first name ... Though, I am not one of the ingredients Greg, we can chat about this on a PM ! ! ha ha ... 

Princess Fiona,

Firstly, I have made this dish with both chicken and tenderlion pork for many years ... We do not find it sweet, as a matter of fact it can considered tart and savoury ... One can eliminate the teaspoon of sugar for starters ... 

Granny Smith apples are tarter and more acidic than Golden Delicious. The Cider, can be purchased UNsweetened, and the little amount of Calvados, a fine Brandy, is NOT sweet at all ... It is more of a " Cognac " with a heat type liquor than a sweetened cordial. The Calvados provides the unique aromas --- it is lovely. 

The Flambèed sauce, makes this dish heaven on earth ... 

Now to answer Tax Lady´s question about the Apple Cider: 

apple cider usually has 5% alcohol in Spain ... However, there are NON alcoholic ciders produced for export from Spain, under the popular brand EL GAITERO, which means BAG PIPE PLAYER and has a Bag Pipe Player for a logo.

I hope this has answered all ...

Have a lovely day.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you, Margi!  The recipe looks very good, but I was worried about sugar content.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 12, 2012)

I often use my name in the title of a recipe because it's my version which may not be at all like the traditional dish.

For instance, my Sally's Buried Steak is my way of making Salisbury Steak.  Mine is based on a tomato sauce instead of a gravy.  Plus I like the play on words.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 12, 2012)

Yum, Margi.  The dish sounds delicious.  I'll have to try it.  Thanks.  And thanks for the further details.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Katie H.

Thanks for the feedback. It is also very lovely with pork tenderloin. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Zhizara,

Sally´s Buried Steaks is a cute play on words. I too, enjoy playing around with liguinistic trivia. I am a history buff, and love to delve into the origins of vocabulary, names, places etcetra. 

Thanks for posting.

Kindly.
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Katie H.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. It is also very lovely with pork tenderloin.
> 
> ...


A great dish from an area of France I love, pork tenderloin with prunes is on the menu for Saturday.

To go with it my cheats Tarte Normande 

Roll puff pastry out very thinly,place on a baking sheet and prick all over.
Slice good quality shop bought marzipan to the same thickness of the pastry and cover the pastry with the slices.Using a mandolin slice desert apple and cover the marzipan with the apple slices.
Bake in the oven on max, take out when the edge of the apples starts to color and glaze with sieved apricot jam warmed with calvados then put back in the oven for a few mins and repeat the glazing.

Ps Margaux is my favorite red wine


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Bolas,

The pork tenderlion with prunes sounds delightful too. 

Would it be possible for you to post the recipe on a separate thread when you have a few free minutes ?

Appreciate it ! 

I like Bordeaux Margaux too ... We had a 2003 during the Easter Holidays. It was wonderful. 

Thanks so much.
Kind Regards.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Bolas,

The " Bolas " Tart sounds delicious ... I have had several type of Tarts that are similar when in Normandy on vacation ...   

I shall copy and see if I have any questions ... 

Thanks for the feedback. 

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## florine (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello
excuse my bad English
Here is a recipe that I make very often. This is tarte Normande  that was my grandmother who was Normande. I hope you will like the taste.
puff pastry or or broken.

3 eggs
 100 g of thick cream
 100 g of sugar (you can descend to 60g of sugar)
 100 g of almond powder
 1/2 shot glass of Calvados
 a few sliced ​​almonds

 preparation:

 1 / Preheat oven to 180 ° C and line a pie plate with pastry. or broken. Prick with a fork.

 2 / Peel apples and remove the core, arrange the slices on the dough in a rosette.

 3 / Beat eggs with sugar in a bowl, then add the almond powder, fresh cream and calvdos. Pour mixture over pie and sprinkle the surface with slivered almonds.

 4 / Bake for 30 minutes.
 bon appetit


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2012)

florine said:


> Hello
> excuse my bad English
> Here is a recipe that I make very often. This is tarte Normande  that was my grandmother who was Normande. I hope you will like the taste.
> puff pastry or or broken.
> ...


Does that mean, "pastry dough or pâte brisée"?


----------



## florine (Apr 19, 2012)

hello
it is with une pâte brisée:
ingredients
 250g flour
 125g butter
 water
 5g salt
 50 grams of sugar


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

This Brisèe dessert sounds lovely Florine and I am going to prepare it for the May holidays in Spain; LABOR DAY May 1st - 5th. 

I make a couple of Swiss French pastries with Pâte Sucrèe Dough. My mom is Swiss from Basel, Switzerland: Tarte de Savoie aux Framboises, and Prunes D´Alsace. 

Pâte Sucrèe: 
1 cup unbleached flour all purpose 
3 tblsps sugar
2 large egg yolks
1 stick butter
1/2 tsp. salt 

Thanks for posting your recipe. 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------

